# best women's rear-entry binding?



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

*best bindings for women: rear-entry (or men's models too)?*

Hello - What are some bindings for women, espeically rear-entry bindings? Will also consider small/medium men's bindings if they fit (a la Shayboarder.com). Looking for best bang for the buck for a beginner who's looking to graduate from rentals. Will use bindings for cruising groomers on local hill, perhaps trip out west in '12 as well!

I read about the Flow Prima SE, but that's a little too pricey and advanced for my current skill level. Trying to keep a budget of under $100 and not interested in junk...so sales/clearance stuff is probably a must! Any good clearance men's models that might fit?

102 lbs, size 7.5 women's feet. Thanks!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Flow muse are decent for the price. May still be some 2010 ones around cheap.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a pair of Flows.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

THanks for the replies. After reading Shayboarder, this forum, lilfoot's advice, and TheGoodRide I decided on a traditional strap-on. Then I found a new pair of Ride DVa going for $60 with free ship, so it was a done deal!

I'm size 7.5 street and thus 7.0 snowboot...anybody know about the fit on the DVa? The small size is said to fit 4-7, medium for 7-11. Only small was available for $60. Thanks.

DVa Bindings | All Mountain Freestyle | Ride Snowboards 2011-2012


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahahahahaha at the fact that the only thing that showed in the title was: Best women's rear-entry....

I'm sorry to side track I just had to share that.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Read "best women's rear-entry" thought this was going to be a spam bot.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rear entry and Strap On talk....

What the hell has happened to these forums ( =


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Rear entry and Strap On talk....
> 
> What the hell has happened to these forums ( =



It got even more AWESOME!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Good idea, there are no such things as "cheap not junk rear entry binding" also rear entry stuff generally requires closer maintenance\adjustments and more frequent gear checks to make sure everything's in working order and ride ready.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Rear entry and Strap On talk....
> 
> What the hell has happened to these forums ( =


The universe has been restored to its normal flow. I was _sure_ I wasn't the only one...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Rear entry and Strap On talk....
> 
> What the hell has happened to these forums ( =


thats this only reason I opened this thread. I was expecting more.


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Try the GNU or Roxy Line of rear entry bindings.
I picked up the Roxy bindings for $85 on close out about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Karasene said:


> thats this only reason I opened this thread. I was expecting more.


yeah same. still, im dying here at work right now. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:BEST SUBJECT LINE EVER:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

Never touch K2 Cinch or APO Expresso rear-entry bindings but I have messed with Flow and it seems to be the cheapest design and construction out of the three. 

APO seems to me a better design and well constructed binding than the Cinch. 

APO small/medium can be found on fleaby now.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Rear entry and Strap On talk....


Slow down... I'm almost done.


----------

